# cpt 51700 includes cath placement?



## tmerickson (Nov 23, 2010)

Does cpt 51700-bladder irrigation, simple, lavage and/or instillation include the temp cath placement? Or would I bill 51702 as well?
Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes these procedures bundle and a modifier is not allowed.


----------



## tmerickson (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## preserene (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes , temporary or indwelling catheter placement (51701. 51702 )are inclusive components unless it is complicated


----------

